# 3 month old Buck with big belly



## Tabitha (Jan 24, 2012)

My little Buster has a huge hard tummy????? :sigh: He is weaned, gets about 1 cup grain per day ( I had to cut it down..) and free choice hay. He has a little outside pen, but not tons of protein food there. I've tried leaving him inside to see if it was the outside pen, but nothing changed..I tried taking him off of grain altogether, but still no difference. Not acting sick. Can feel his ribs really well and his back end is boney. Any thoughts on what I can do or should I not worry about it. I can try to get a picture when I get home from work.. Thanks
It's been one of those years with non stop problems. I'm beginning to :hair: :hair:


----------



## freedomstarfarm (Mar 25, 2011)

When did the tummy start? > could he be bloated?
If bloat he needs help now. 

If it has been like this a while... is he a bottle kid?
Does the belly get big then small at different times of the day?
Have you had a fecal check for worms and coccidia?


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

> When did the tummy start? > could he be bloated?
> If bloat he needs help now.
> 
> If it has been like this a while... is he a bottle kid?
> ...


 I would of asked the same questions.... :wink:


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

I've seen big bellies and boney bodies with kids that should have been treated for cocci and wormed...I've seen it more prevalent with bottle babies though. They look like beach balls with legs.


----------



## Jessica84 (Oct 27, 2011)

Yep, the three things that I know can cause it 1. worms 2. for some reason bottle babys and 3. eating not that great food. With the cows durning the summer when the grass is dead they get a bit of a pot belly. How long did you take him away from the field? It will take a bit to make the tummy go away if thats what its from. Might even be the hay you are feeding, but if other goats are eating it as well with no issue would guess that was it. If he is that skinny I would lean more to worms, IMO.


----------



## Tabitha (Jan 24, 2012)

Well he has been dewormed twice. and been treated for cocci. It is smaller in the morning. Forgot to say that poop is normal. and yes he is a bottle baby. The people I got him from were feeding him way too much and not frequent enough. He was getting at 3 weeks 1 liter twice a day. I think that it really stretched his stomach??? The "field" is more of a paddock than anything, not much grass there...and the hay is free choice but I don't think that he eats that much. I felt around last night and it wasn't as hard, although he did have more exercise yesterday... :scratch:


----------



## Jessica84 (Oct 27, 2011)

Have you givin him a cdt shot yet. If not that might help him. If he is normal looking in the morning then big at night then he might be border line bloat. What kind of hay is he eating? You might want to try something....Ill try to explain the best I can, Alfalfa is considered a slick hay, Oat is consered a rough hay, A rough hay will help with bloat, the rougher the stim the better on not bloating. You could also try to give him a gasX and see if that does something for him, If not, that might just be the way he is.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Could be a hay belly...or a good Rumen....if it is down by morning.... :wink:


----------

